# STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!!



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*8/30/05 went 11.58 @121mph*
*UPDATE 8/7/05 went [email protected] at Volksbash*








MKII golf gutted, 2.0,ported wrx turbo, volvo intercooler,sds, you know junkyard/letfover stuffs. 

























_Modified by mikebobelak at 8:38 AM 8-6-2005_

_Modified by mikebobelak at 5:40 PM 8-7-2005_ 

_Modified by mikebobelak at 11:46 PM 8-30-2005_


_Modified by mikebobelak at 12:11 AM 8-31-2005_


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Nice! I'd rather see that then a show car any day! what was the 60ft and mph?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

nice car, runs, and dyno!


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_nice car, runs, and dyno!

This is the car to compete with at the treffen club challenge. Ive got 2 more weeks to get things wraped up. All the piping, and exhaust was wraped up lastnight at about 3am thanks to lynch fab







Cant wait to see this thing on the track hopefully we can put on a good show...............


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (TommyC83)*

damn! 
that's AWESOME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_what was the 60ft and mph?

???


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (mikebobelak)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just the way I like cars. Function > form


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (Gtibunny20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice numbers.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (V84LNCH)*

Thats cool I wish I had time for something fun like that.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (slappynuts)*

you make time.....dont go on the internet is all you have to do....nice dyno in your garage. bastard


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Nice! I'd rather see that then a show car any day! what was the 60ft and mph?

We have a few bugs to work out , but the traps were ~113mph. ^0fts were bad,mid 2's. 
Only one rear brake would lock with the e-brake so Adam, couldnt heat the tires well, resulting in nice burn outs off the line. So he was launching in 2nd ,to minimize wheel spin. Dave/Adam, also discovered they spun the tire ~2/3rds around the rim, so its getting bolted down. 
VolksBash is Sunday, we'll be running it again with the brakes repaired,and tires bolted to the rim.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

awsome. 
Ray-Ray called me when you guys were going down the track. Sick man uterly sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
11's are in the future. thats for sure









Sick guys congrats to the STL crew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Criscone240 (Nov 9, 2004)

stock internals?? im interested more in this setup


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (mikebobelak)*

Went 12.20 @115mph today, bunch of 12.3-4's


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_Went 12.20 @115mph today, bunch of 12.3-4's
OUCH!!!!! looks like we may be in trouble........... is this on the same tire? we gonna see full slicks by treffen????


----------



## DCor (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (TommyC83)*

Wow! Thanks, Mikey B. , for the kind words and to other posters who appreciate what it takes to assemble something like this! Several members of the club helped us make this work out so well, so they deserve some credit as well. 
We built this car to compete in the DCI at Treffen and I think it will work out well for us. The whole spirit of the DCI is to use the skills and resources within your club to make the best cars possible (as opposed to pulling in ringers) and we took the best advantage of those available resources. If a couple of chimps like the Corbitt Bros can do this, anyone can! The key is to have a goal, a plan, and not spend any money!
It's built with a 94 2.0, wrx turbo, sds engine mgt, and a cheap light car. Give it a go!
dave.....


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_OUCH!!!!! looks like we may be in trouble........... is this on the same tire? we gonna see full slicks by treffen????

Same tire,just bolted to the rim w/10 bolts per rim,so we dont spin the rim in the tire.Adam was finally able to use the waterbox and heat the rubber enough to use frist gear. So far the only hiccup was the car doesnt like to run cool, it runs better if it sits and gets nice and hot,








No plans to change tires, Adam and Dave are having a blast and trust me they will tweek this car up to the last run at Treffen. I have helped out as much I can(like a few hours)
,but no where near the effort the've put into it.I supplied the engine, and few other misc toys, as well as my skills at wiring(I do car stereo/security,...)
The crowds comming by to "check out" this new mystery machine ,have got me rethinking why I have a Show Car.
I made my 2 goals today(under a 14 and break a 100mph) as well, Ran a [email protected] 101 with my heavy arse car. Managed to cook my clutch in the process










_Modified by mikebobelak at 8:45 PM 8-7-2005_


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (Dave Corbitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave Corbitt* »_Wow! Thanks, Mikey B. , for the kind words and to other posters who appreciate what it takes to assemble something like this! Several members of the club helped us make this work out so well, so they deserve some credit as well. 
We built this car to compete in the DCI at Treffen and I think it will work out well for us. The whole spirit of the DCI is to use the skills and resources within your club to make the best cars possible (as opposed to pulling in ringers) and we took the best advantage of those available resources. If a couple of chimps like the Corbitt Bros can do this, anyone can! The key is to have a goal, a plan, and not spend any money!
It's built with a 94 2.0, wrx turbo, sds engine mgt, and a cheap light car. Give it a go!
dave.....

i have had atleast 10 members of TBT in the garage at one point or another helping out with what they can but if someone wants to come down and just hand me tools or keep me company that was much appreciated too. The bringing in ringers thing is retarded all three cars competing for us are founding members, but i have seen some other clubs trying to obtain certain cars to run for them. We are very excited that there are actually some fast cars coming up this year we'd rather lose to a fast car with some heart into it then have to win against a bunch of 14 second cars. You guys have put a lot of work into that car i know as me and dave have exchanged some info all though both our builds. Keep lowering those times boys lets see some 11 second passes this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (TommyC83)*

What code 020 you using? Looks like a fun project


----------



## adam12er (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (MDTurborocco)*

It's a 9A. We run out of 4th gear before the line, so it will be cool with a new 4th to see what it will do if it pulls until the end. Tommy, I concur, I just can't wait to get up to the import wars and have fun! It will be great to finally see everyones project, i'm pumped.


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (adam12er)*

i tried posting pics earlier but they wouldnt work this is what we have done as of lastnight but still have a lot to get done especially if we plan on stopping at the end of the track. If this doesnt work out we'll be using a 1.8t gti


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (TommyC83)*

That cage looks hot, got any more pics of the car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_That cage looks hot, got any more pics of the car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks i just hope i can keep up with these guys. as them doing what they have so far is all that has kept me from ditching the project and moving on.
























If you want some more hit me up on IM so i stop polluting these guys thread


----------



## adam12er (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (TommyC83)*

Holy Turbo!


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (TommyC83)*









can you reach your staging brake when you are straped into your seat?
looks sick, cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (seako_916)*

seats not mounted in that pic my legs are way to short for a position like that


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_seats not mounted in that pic my legs are way to short for a position like that









cool
i rember in darens car,you couldnt really reach anything on his dash if you were straped in


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (seako_916)*

Sweet! is this this running an open diff? Which cluth? What boost level are you guys at?


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_Sweet! is this this running an open diff? Which cluth? What boost level are you guys at?

1. Spool
2. some "old "clutch outta a Road race car. 6-puck I believe
3. 14-19psi


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_1. Spool

Spool or welded up? If its a spool, where you get it?


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (BoostedOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedOne* »_
Spool or welded up? If its a spool, where you get it?

I was told spool.Better off to ask Dave,or Adam. I believe they got in some from of barter/swap.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (mikebobelak)*

Def rather see that then some showcar BS. Volvo Ic's are huge (as you very well may know.). Junkyard dogs rule all!


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Holy sh*t, I didnt even notice the Volvo IC. If ya dumped that thing or got another and welded the cores together in parallel that would be worth some power too.
Whose Dave or Adam? Whats that thing weigh? Like 1600lbs? That thing is gutted to the hilt. Im lookin for solid 10s out of my 86 with an 8V, but I dont think I could bring myself to tear it down quite that much.


----------



## adam12er (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*

Hey Scott, that would be great if you hit 10's. We were able to build this car on the cheap as my brother Dave had a car, Mike had an engine and I had an extra SDS system. So we combined our resources and built a fun car. Sure it does not make HUGE power nor is it the fastest, but it is a freakin crap load of fun. We (well Ron @ Axis Power Tuning) tuned the car on the safe side so hopefully it will hold up for us. It is pretty lightweight, though I doubt it is 1600lbs! Good luck with your project (put up more pics on your slideshow)......Adam


----------



## DCor (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: (adam12er)*

This is Dave, the whole motivation for this project was fun and I think we're getting there! We are a couple of roadracing dudes playing with the drag car project, so we have a huge pool of resources for a machine like this. For instance, we are able to weld the diffs along with magnafluxing before and after the welding process. That way we can be sure there are no hairline-spider cracks to cause future issues. It's low-damn-buck for sure!
I've said it before, if a couple of clowns like us can do this, anyone can! We are more than happy to spread what we have learned in this project, just IM or post up-we have no secrets.
Anyone going to the Volksbash at IRP in September?
Dave.......


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: (Dave Corbitt)*

One more week untill the girls finally get to meet eachother







gonna be some late nights in the garage this week and probably close to an all nighter on thursday and friday as the car is yet to move under her own power and is having a bit of a cold start/misfire problem but i think i found the culpret so all should be good, And i also have to get the trans back into our official drag car sometime in the near future. 
And daves telling the truth about being a couple roadracing dudes who are new to drags because i remember exchanging ideas with him awhile back before either one of us started I just wish i had some of the resources they have







but it was cool getting random updates here and there so its exciting for me atleast that we might actually get a chance to run them side by side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Dave Corbitt* »_
Anyone going to the Volksbash at IRP in September?


I know me and rich from dubwerks are planning on going out there since we are the only ones with tow vehicles but we might be able and bring a few others with us. Given the rabbit doesnt self destruct the first time out we'll be good to go otherwise itll be a few more late nights swapping in one of the extra motors.............


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: (TommyC83)*

STLVW boys were on fire tonight





















ill let them have thier glory and post up what they did but it was by far the best race of the night it was a true drag race till the very end...... check here for the car in the lane next to them http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...49043








Again guys thanks for making it a good time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (TommyC83)*

Unfortunatly wanst able to make it up , but I did talk W/ dave at ~midnite. He was SOOO pumped about the racing in general dont think he cared who won. Its awesome both cars are in the 11's. 
Once Adam gets the tree/60ft down,its gonna be nuts.
Nice light ,cutting it kinda close,only .002 from being a chump,instead of a hero,


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

Tim actually cut a .001 light







it was for sure an awesome time and very happy with our 2nd place tie in the challenge overall hopefully next time we'll tie for first maybe by then one of us will have learned how to build a show car.


----------



## adam12er (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (TommyC83)*

oh my god, that rocked! Tim, that was a s**t load of fun. You smoked me off the line, I am glad I was able to hang on. Your .001 was kick ass. Thanks for all the drag chat and good luck! I know your last run was faster, becasue you really pulled away from me and I had an 11.98 @ 121. I know you would have backed it up with a faster run. Keep up the good work, and thans to everyone at Treffen and all the clubs!......Adam


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (TommyC83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TommyC83* »_ maybe by then one of us will have learned how to build a show car.

Well Im the show car guy, but I blew out my clucth drag racing it the weekend before at volksbash,figures I guess.
Here's a slightly dated bay pic,








Adam ,so I guess its time to break the Gateway fwd record , your Soooo close. 


_Modified by mikebobelak at 12:21 AM 8-22-2005_


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: STLVW's $3k DRag car goes 12.42 on its frist night out!!!! (mikebobelak)*

went [email protected] tonite.


----------



## carai80 (Jul 9, 2008)

can u call me 631 875 5334


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

awesome! I love this.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

zombie thread revival brah


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

wait..wha..uh?  Why the bump?


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Man date?:laugh:


----------



## adam12er (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW! I just saw that this was bumped after 6 1/2 years. 

Did anybody call the guy that wanted to be called?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Darn Adam, I was hoping you bumped this to say the car was back out and kicking butt. :beer:


----------

